# περνάω κουλούρα



## keraynopoylos (Mar 11, 2013)

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρει κανείς πώς βγήκε αυτή η έκφραση. Περνάω κουλούρα ή βάζω κουλούρα, δηλαδή παντρεύομαι.

Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα αναφορές από τοπικά έθιμα πολλών περιοχών της Ελλάδας, όπου κατά τις προετοιμασίες ή και μετά το γάμο, έφτιαχναν ψωμί στολισμένο με διάφορους τρόπους που το ονόμαζαν κουλούρα. Αυτό πολλές φορές το έβαζαν πάνω στο κεφάλι του γαμπρού ή της νύφης, άλλοτε το "έσπαγαν" στο κεφάλι των νεονύμφων ή το έσπαγε το αντρόγυνο με τους αγκώνες.

Φαίνεται πολύ πιθανό να προέρχεται η έκφραση από εκεί.

Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι περισσότερο;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2013)

...
Μέχρι να μας διαφωτίσει αρμοδιότερος:

*κουλούρα* η [kulúra] Ο25: (οικ.) γενική ονομασία για διάφορα αντικείμενα σε σχήμα μεγάλου δακτυλίου. 1α. συνήθ. για ψωμί με στρογγυλό σχήμα και άνοιγμα στη μέση: _Mια ~ (ψωμί)_. β. το σωσίβιο: _Kολυμπάει με ~_. *γ. το στεφάνι του γάμου, κυρίως στη ΦΡ βάζω την ~, ειρωνικά, παντρεύομαι.* 2. το μηδενικό, ως σχολικός βαθμός, κυρίως στη γλώσσα των παιδιών. 3. για εύκαμπτο υλικό, όταν τυλίγεται σε σχήμα κουλούρας: _Mια ~ σκοινί / σύρμα_. *κουλουρίτσα* η YΠΟKΟΡ.
[μσν. κουλούρα < ελνστ. κολλούρα ( [o > u] από επίδρ. του υπερ. [k] και του [l] ) < αρχ. κολλύρα `μικρό στρογγυλό ψωμί΄ (ορθογρ. απλοπ.)· κουλούρ(α) -ίτσα]

Σχετικό νήμα: *ξομπλιαστά κουλούρια*






ξομπλιαστή γαμοκουλούρα (http://kritipoliskaihoria.blogspot.gr/2012/10/blog-post_22.html)

Και καλώς όρισες. :)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 11, 2013)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η κουλούρα σ' αυτή την περίπτωση αναφέρεται στο στεφάνι του γάμου. Στην πιο κυνική εκδοχή του: έβαλε ή πέρασε τη θηλιά = κρεμάστηκε. Πάντα για τον άντρα, φυσικά. :glare:
Στα αγγλικά έχουμε τον ιδιωματισμό to tie the knot

Σύμφωνα με κάποιες ερμηνείες, το στεφάνι του γάμου έπρεπε να είναι από άνθη πορτοκαλιάς που συμβολίζουν την αγνότητα και τη λεπτότητα της νύφης, ενώ ταυτόχρονα το άρωμά τους καταλάγιαζε το καρδιοχτύπι της λαχτάρας, αλλά και του φόβου της. :)


----------



## sarant (Mar 11, 2013)

+1 για την ερμηνεία της Μπέρνης. Ολοφάνερα το "θα μου βάλεις την κουλούρα" του τραγουδιού εννοεί το στεφάνι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2013)

keraynopoylos said:


> Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα αναφορές από τοπικά έθιμα πολλών περιοχών της Ελλάδας, όπου κατά τις προετοιμασίες ή και μετά το γάμο, έφτιαχναν ψωμί στολισμένο με διάφορους τρόπους που το ονόμαζαν κουλούρα. Αυτό πολλές φορές το έβαζαν πάνω στο κεφάλι του γαμπρού ή της νύφης, άλλοτε το "έσπαγαν" στο κεφάλι των νεονύμφων ή το έσπαγε το αντρόγυνο με τους αγκώνες.
> 
> Φαίνεται πολύ πιθανό να προέρχεται η έκφραση από εκεί.



Το πιθανότερο είναι να προηγήθηκε η κουλούρα = στεφάνι και μετά να διαμορφώθηκαν έθιμα με το ψωμί σε σχήμα κουλούρας. Αν είχε προηγηθεί το ψωμί, κάπου θα το είχαν πει και έτσι (δηλαδή, περίπου σαν: θα σου βάλω ψωμί στο κεφάλι ή θα βάλουμε ψωμί στο κεφάλι μας κλπ).

Επιπλέον, υπάρχει και η φράση «κορόνα στο κεφάλι μου» που λέει ο/η σύζυγος για το άλλο μισό της/του που παραπέμπει ίσως και στους επίσημους γάμους όπου αντί στέφανα χρησιμοποιούσαν στέμματα (όπως γίνεται ακόμη με το τελετουργικό της ρωσικής ορθόδοξης εκκλησίας).


Και καλώς όρισες στα μέρη μας.


----------



## keraynopoylos (Mar 12, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Ακούγεται λογικό να είναι τα στέφανα η αφορμή, αλλά δεν εχω πειστεί τελείως. 

Από αυτά που εχω διαβάσει η κουλούρα δεν είχε σαν "κύριο χώρο ανάπαυσης" το κεφάλι των νεονύμφων και σε μερικές περιοχές ίσως και καθόλου. Σε ένα παράδειγμα απο Καστορια: (http://www.ieropigi.vlahoi.net/articles-morals-wedding.html)


> "[...]Η κουμπάρα (νούνα) έσπαζε τη κουλούρα στο κεφάλι της (το κόψιμο με το μαχαίρι σήμαινε γκρίνια για το ζεύγος) και την μοίραζε σε όλες τις γυναίκες μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα προσφάγια.[...] Έτσι το ψίκι ξεκινούσε, μπροστά πήγαινε η αδερφή του γαμπρού με τη στολισμένη κουλούρα στο κεφάλι και το δισάκι του γάμου στον ώμο που περιείχε ένα λευκό κεντητό μαντήλι[...]"


 Αύτές οι δύο μόνο είναι οι αναφορες που έχουν να κάνουν με κουλούρα και κεφάλι στα έθιμα της Καστοριάς. Αν διαβάσει όμως κανείς και το υπόλοιπο κείμενο, βλέπει οτι η κουλούρα ήταν κάτι πολύ σημαντικό σε όλη τη διάρκεια του γάμου(6 ημέρες). 

Άν η κουλούρα τότε δεν είχε ως αφορμή της τα στέφανα, είναι μεγάλη σύμπτωση να λέμε "περνάω κουλούρα" σήμερα λόγω των στεφάνων, ενώ υπήρχε έθιμο με το ίδιο όνομα(κουλούρα). 

(Επιπλέον, έχω βρεί οτι το έθιμο των στφάνων υπάρχει από τα Βυζαντινά χρόνια. Δεν έχω διαβάσει καμία αναφορά όμως στα τοπικά έθιμα γάμου σε αυτά. Ίσως να υπήρχαν, ίσως και όχι.)


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 12, 2013)

εγώ τόσα χρόνια φανταζόμουν πως με κουλούρα εννοούσαν την βέρα...αν και τώρα που ακούω προσεχτικά και στο τραγούδι αναφέρεται το στεφάνι:


----------

